# how fast is third labour likely to progress?



## happygal

i realise its kind of like asking how long is a piece of string lol but for ladies who already have 3 or more children i was wondering if you could tell me what your 3rd labours were like please?

the reason Im asking is that when i saw my midwife on Monday she went through my birth plan with me, she asked if i was confident i would recognise the signs of labour and i said i think i am. 
she then went on to tell me that seeing as its my third baby I shouldn't surprised if Im having mild contractions that don't really bother me one minute and then out of the blue feel the urge to push!

that kind of freaked me out a bit, i only live ten minutes from the hospital but oh works an hour away lol 

ill check with my midwife when i next see her but with what she has said, when Im getting regular contractions,even if they aren't particularly painful should i get going home and the kids packed off sooner rather than later?


----------



## Jaysmummy

I'm kinda worried about this too. My last baby was pretty quick, contractions from around 6am but really mild, got worse around 9am, hospital at 10 am and born at 11:29am.

My friend had her third baby a few months ago and got to hospital 4 minutes before baby being born:wacko:

My hospital is about a 20 minute drive too! Hopefully other people will give us their experiences

Xx


----------



## kcj2008

Hi hun 

My third baby was very different to my first 2, my first labour was around 12 hours long and my second an induction of around 7 hours. With my 3rd my waters went 2 days before labour started and as I was planning a home birth I was not induced. 

I had niggly pains start at around 11.30pm so put the tens machine on. Woke OH at around 12.30am as pains were getting worse, my Mum arrived at 12.45am and I was already having contractions 3 minutes apart. My midwife arrived, at around 3.50am I had an internal which showed I was 6-7cms more 7cms dilated. I really needed a wee so walked up the stairs, had 3 horrific contractions got in the pool and started pushing much to everyones amazement, my baby girl was born at 4.10am. So yes labour does go quicker. I am on my fourth and my midwife is 40 minutes away and has expressed concern it may go really quick. Sorry for the long story. It may well depend on your other labours if they were excesively quick then the chances are this one will be too. Good luck xx


----------



## happygal

its scary isn't it jaysmummy, i don't fancy giving birth in the car lol x

thanks kcj2008, that sounds pretty quick! my first labour was just over 30 hours but my son was back to back and got stuck so i think that's what took so long.
with my second i was induced. i was given propess at 7am, by lunch time i was having mild contractions every 6 minutes, i asked to be checked but was told i didn't need to be coz i wasn't in obvious pain. i insisted and was told i was almost 5cm and was moved to delivery. i had my waters broken at 2pm and was started on the drip at 4pm. 
i managed until 8.30 with no pain relief but it started to get a bit much so asked for gas and air, at 9pm i started pushing and at 9.28 olivia was born.

it worries me a bit that even after having my waters broken and being on the drip , i still didn't fine things too painful until just before i was ready to push.

i think this time ill get in touch with oh as soon as anything starts lol x


----------



## 2ndtimer

my first was fine 3 hours from waters breaking when i woke up to having him, my second was very similar although my contractions started first, a little over 2 hours, but my 3rd came out of no where, BANG contractions every 2-3 minutes lasting a minute, this lasted 59 minutes exactly and i had him in my arms, certainally the quickest, but sure was the sorest xx hoping my 4th is a breeze ha ha x


----------



## 2ndtimer

double post


----------



## fernie3

my first was 3 hours of proper painful contractions but about 12 hours before that cramps which i thought meant i had an upset tummy (so not a particularly short labour).

my second was induced but from them breaking my waters was 1,5 hour and holding him

my third also induced it took ages to have any contractions but then was less than an hour from first real contraction to the birth

my fourth was NOT had twinges the day before then my waters broke at around 5amm, contractions started straight away and i had her at midday the same day. I woudl say the third was the shortest but the fourth the longest!


----------



## rosie5637

i'm only on my 2nd but these are my mums labour lengths,

1st - 12hrs

2nd - 5hrs

3rd - 27hrs


----------



## lottie_2007

I had a super quick second labour so i am worried about this! Happygal, as your mw said, you may get contractions that you can deal with then need to push, this is exactly what happened to me last time! I was on my own with dd whilst my mum picked dh up from work, i was fine when she went, when they got back an hour later i was ready to push! An abulance ride in the snow and 11 minutes after arriving at hospital we had our baby! Very scary stuff! This time, the moment i get contractions i will be going to hospital. My contractions never got regular last time either!! xx


----------



## Nix

With my 3rd baby I was already in the hospital on the ward and had the regular daily monitoring at around 6.30am. At this point I had no contractions and I was examined as I was due to have my waters broken. I was 2cm -3 cms dilated but had been for weeks. 

A midwife was asked to come from delivery suite to collect me on the way over I started to get contractions and they were quite intense so had to keep stopping. We had already phoned my husband to tell him I was going to be going over and not to hurry because nothing was happening.

When I go to delivery suite It was about 8.30 and i was bent over the window sil - i had only been contracting for about half an hour. My husband took the kids to school and got to be at around half 9 and was shocked to find me in the full swings of labour. I was starting to show signs of involuntarily pushing so the midwife asked me to get onto the bed so that she could examine me. I was 8 cms and my membranes were bulging so she broke my waters and well ...not sure if there was any pushing my daughter kind of swam out. I had been in labour for around 2 hours although on my notes they had it as 2hours 58 mins but i think they must have written it wrong as I wasnt contracting at 7 am - it was 8 and I had my daughter at 9.57am x


----------



## emily3399

this is a great thread....i was 4cm for week before they induced me... I was given a pessary at 2pm at 10.50 i was 5cm the midwife broke my waters and dd2 was born at 11.10pm... In 20 mins i went from 5 cm to 10cm and delivered so it was soooo quick.. My oh also works an hour away so if my 2nd was all done in 20mins.. I cant imagine how quick the 3rd will be x


----------



## ChrissiK

Old wives tale is that first is hard, second your body knows what it's doing and third is unpredictable!
That being said after a 7h labor for No1 and less than 2h for No2, I am having a home birth kit delivered in case this one is even faster! 
But since I am planning for that I fear the labor might be longer than the others..lol


----------



## ChrissiK

Old wives tale is that first is hard, second your body knows what it's doing and third is unpredictable!
That being said after a 7h labor for No1 and less than 2h for No2, I am having a home birth kit delivered in case this one is even faster! 
But since I am planning for that I fear the labor might be longer than the others..lol


----------



## Claire251

Hey i know this isn't my 3rd but this is my 2nd baby and with my first it was 11hours starting from the slight period pains to her being out. My waters didn't break until she 'popped' out after 1 hour and 30 minutes pushing. So i'm worried if they go and he comes out quick ? My OH works an hour away so ive said i'm going to ring him as soon as i have the 'period' pains lol. We live about 15mins away from the hospital x


----------



## Claire251

ChrissiK said:


> Old wives tale is that first is hard, second your body knows what it's doing and third is unpredictable!
> That being said after a 7h labor for No1 and less than 2h for No2, I am having a home birth kit delivered in case this one is even faster!
> But since I am planning for that I fear the labor might be longer than the others..lol


Is that pushing time hun ? or from period pains to birth ? x


----------



## dare2dream

i am on my third. with my first it was about 22 hours total labour. contracting every 2 mins from the start. with my second it was an easier labour as i managed to stay at home for most of it but was actualy longer i think it was about 28 hours. not sure if il even get to labour with this little boy as they are trying to convince me to do a planned c section down to a bad shoulder dystocia with my first.


----------



## lu-is

My sister's third birth this summer was more difficult than the last two - things did not progress quickly. She went 11 days over due (even though baby dropped early and she was on modified bedrest for a month or so) and they tried to induce her but it still didn't progress - they discovered her daughter was trying to come out nose first, which didn't really allow her to push her way out. I don't remember the grand total but she was there for quite a few hours and then they had to go for a C-section.


----------



## ChrissiK

Claire251 said:


> ChrissiK said:
> 
> 
> Old wives tale is that first is hard, second your body knows what it's doing and third is unpredictable!
> That being said after a 7h labor for No1 and less than 2h for No2, I am having a home birth kit delivered in case this one is even faster!
> But since I am planning for that I fear the labor might be longer than the others..lol
> 
> 
> Is that pushing time hun ? or from period pains to birth ? xClick to expand...

That was from first "Hmm.. that feels painful and maybe regular" to baby coming out in both cases. 
For No2 - according to hospital paperwork - I checked in 17 min before the baby was born. I seriously thought it would come in the elevator while DH was still parking the car! My personal midwife did not make it in time, so a random doctor was called via emergency intercom to catch the baby just in time! LOL


----------



## inxsmhpy

I've been lucky in that my labours have followed the text book pattern of getting a bit quicker each time! But not scary quick! My third was definitely my easiest labour-mild contractions started about 5am after my body had a huge clear out over night. Got to hospital late tea-time and he was born at 9.13pm after just one,long hard push :happydance:He was a week early and I only needed gas and air for the last hour.

I'm really worried this time though. I don't know what to expect at all. My last one was after a ten year gap and I was induced. Went from established labour to pushing in 2 hours! DH works at least a hours drive away traffic permitting :wacko:

Good luck HappyGal :hugs: try not to worry x x


----------



## kristen77

This is a really interesting thread, love reading about people's experiences!



Claire251 said:


> Hey i know this isn't my 3rd but this is my 2nd baby and with my first it was 11hours starting from the slight period pains to her being out. My waters didn't break until she 'popped' out after 1 hour and 30 minutes pushing. So i'm worried if they go and he comes out quick ? My OH works an hour away so ive said i'm going to ring him as soon as i have the 'period' pains lol. We live about 15mins away from the hospital x

I'm in a very similar position, I'm pg with no2, my son was born in 6.5hrs, my OH works 90 minutes drive away, the nearest family are just over an hr away (to look after our son) & the hospital is a good 30 minutes away - we have to go on two very busy motorways to get there so I might be in trouble if we hit rush hour.....:wacko: That said, I'll probably end up having a really long labour! X


----------



## Vegan mum

I'm just bumping this because I was wondering the exact same! I'm expecting number 3 and am seriously considering a home birth because I'm scared to give birth on the way. My first was a 40 hour labour 13 days overdue. My second was 10 hours 9 days overdue.... But she took us by surprise at the hospital when the waters popped and there she was crowning! 

Love the stories so far? Any more please? x


----------



## BabyAitchison

Fab thread, just seen a consultant on Monday, he asked how far away I stayed and I said twenty mins. He said don't go planning a walk and a bath once I realised that contractions where strong and regular as I prob wouldn't have time and once I was sure I was to go straight away. My other two were not great, charlottes was slow labour for 3 days and Daniel was quicker at 11 hours but his was awful and both 35 weeks. He also said as this was my third she could also come sooner than them so bags are At the door and I'm hoping sooner and quicker lol x


----------



## Mrs O Xx

ChrissiK said:


> Old wives tale is that first is hard, second your body knows what it's doing and third is unpredictable!
> That being said after a 7h labor for No1 and less than 2h for No2, I am having a home birth kit delivered in case this one is even faster!
> But since I am planning for that I fear the labor might be longer than the others..lol

I have heard this old wives tale and I fear the same I can't possibly have another quick labour! :wacko:
First was 3hours and second was so quick went to the hospital to get checked as had very mild cramps and waters had been leaking was stood waiting for a room then out of no where contractions came out of no where on top of each other and I crippled in pain had him within 12 minutes :wacko: it was crazy!
I plan a home birth this time because of having 2 previous quick ones but worry about the old wives tale saying 'third is unpredictable' and it being the longest and most painful labour lol


----------



## camerashy

Yep my 3rd was quicker ...... 2 hrs. Established labour!


----------



## alexspargo

Great thread because i am worried about this too. I am pregnant with my third.

With my first baby my waters broke before i ever had a contraction. He was born almost exactly 11 hours later after about an hour of pushing. He was a week early.

With my second i woke up at around midnight with contractions. I was a week late. I took a shower to see if they would go away (had thought i was in labor a few days before but when i started moving around the contractions stopped). The contractions got much worse!! Got my husband and son up and we took my son to my mom's house. I made it to the hospital at around 2:30am and my daughter was born by 5:30am.

With this baby i live about 30 minutes away (45 with traffic!!) from the hospital so i am really worried that i may not make it if this one goes really fast too. I have had several dreams where i end up giving birth in my bedroom or in the stairwell of our apartment. Hopefully this is not the case but i guess I'll find out soon enough!!


----------



## Lozdi

I'm expecting my third, and this is a great thread! I had not heard that old wives tale before! My first birth was 10 hours from waters to holding baby....second was almost 4 hours from waters to midwives frantically catching baby. I am having a home birth with this one, due to having my last one a mere 17 minutes after arriving at the hospital. The labour was so easy I thought I had more time!


----------



## darkstar

I had my second baby 12 years ago, mw tells me after so long its said it will be like the first time again. God I hope not, four days latent labour with no sleep!


----------



## kiranerys

darkstar said:


> I had my second baby 12 years ago, mw tells me after so long its said it will be like the first time again. God I hope not, four days latent labour with no sleep!

Oh no:cry:,I have been worrying it will be too quick,as 2nd was only 2hours from 1st contraction to birth,but that was 13 years ago!!,I dont want it to be like the first,that was 36 hours:dohh:


----------



## CharlieKeys

Okay really panicking now if the 3rd labour being mega quick is true!! We're 35 mins from one hospital and 30 mins from the other. IF we hit rush hour I could be having her in the car :haha:


----------



## Terangela

1st 5hrs 34mins from first contraction to baby out with 45min pushing.

2nd 4hrs 11min my water broke an hour before but no contractions for a full hour. Only 15min of that was pushing. 

3rd 2hrs 23min from first contraction to baby being out, less than 5 min of that was pushing. Dr got in the room 4 min before pushing (he didn't rush because when they called him I was only 3cm... He was a little shocked that I was at 9 when he got to the unit only a few min later.), I got to the hospital an hour after my first contraction. I called my DH at work after my first contraction to come home NOW! I didn't have any early labor pains at all, not even BH that day, just BAM! Intense from the start. 

4th... Got to admit I am scared if my DH is at work I won't make it. I am going to have to see what friends are up to and what their spouses schedules are close to the date incase I need a ride and have DH meet me at the hospital.


----------



## Aussiemum81

All my labours have all gotten quicker with time. My 4th baby my waters never broke but what your midwife said is exactly what happened with me. I had mild contractions during the night, they didn't really bother me that much. Then all of a sudden she was making me push!! That's when I knew I was in definite labor, I didn't think I was because my water never broke until I got to the hospital when I pushed some more whereas my other 3 my waters broke then I had contractions. So, with my 4th i got to the hospital which i lived around the corner from and she was born 1 hour later!

P.S my midwife also told me because it's been 6 years since my last baby that my labor might not be so quick argh! But mine were 10 hours, 7 hours, 3 hours and 1 hour.


----------



## Emily Roses M

Mine 1st labour 12 hours from first pain to baby in my arms. No show and waters went last before pushing. 

2nd labour 6 hours. Was taken into hospital the night before for an induction but ended up going into labour in the night. They broke my waters half way through.

3rd labour 3 hours. First niggle at 11.45pm. Got to hospital at 2.15am having full blown contractions. Baby in my arms at quarter to 4.

This time I am worried. I went from 4 cm to 10cm in half an hour last time last time. All I could feel was the pain was becoming more intense.

xxxxx


----------



## x melanie x

I'm due my third in October and have been told to be prepared for a quick labour. My first was 9 hours in total and my second 2 hours from waters breaking and first contraction to him being in my arms.

I'm planning on a home birth so I haven't got to go anywhere. My midwife has advided my husband to watch videos on youtube about how to assist in delivering a baby. We live in a small village about an hour away from the midwife and hospital so chances are she won't make it. We have been advised to dial 999 if things progress too quickly and we need help. It's quite daunting, but as long as my husband doesn't leave his phone on silent so at least i can get hold of him, i'm sure we'll be fine!


----------



## CharlieKeys

I'm hoping that as my first was over 24 hours slow labour, 6 hours active and, my second was just 12 hours active that I have a decent length labour :haha:

I asked my mum yesterday how her three went and she said I was born in 6 hours, my brother was 3 hours and my youngest brother was 1.5 hours :shock: eeeek!


----------



## jasminep0489

So is this the trend then? Seems like every subsequent labor is cut in half time wise for many ladies. Hope this is the case since my first was 12, the second 8, so maybe this one will be around 4?

Great question btw! :flower:


----------

